# I wonder if Kinkos can print decals...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I wonder if Kinkos can print decals...
Anyone ever try?
And I wonder if they can print white backround on decals...
Just a thought...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I tried here in Connecticut with no luck. Then I went on to try a slew of specialty printing and sign shops here, still no luck.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Testers makes the paper and clearcoat for inkjet printers. They make clear and white backgraound. I've been making my own for about 3 mo now.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Threr is a printer in Krum that will make any decal ya want. just send him the layout.. have no idea what he costs as Krum is closed on half the days of the week..lol.. But I have read his signage and looks like he does model decals.

Coach


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Where in the world is Krum?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Where in the world is Krum?



Middle of no where squared.. lol.. about 30 miles north of Dallas.


Coach

See you learned something new today...


----------

